# Yang Zhenji



## Xue Sheng (Jun 23, 2007)

Yang Zhenji passed away in Hebei Provence on March 27 he was 86 years old 
http://www.yangfamilytaichi.com/yang/history/


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 23, 2007)

:asian: 

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 25, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## East Winds (Jul 1, 2007)

A great but largely unrecognised Master who followed his fathers (Yang Cheng Fu) teachings quietly and with great dignity. A huge loss to the Tajiquan community.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 1, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jul 1, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 19, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 19, 2007)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 19, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 19, 2007)

:asian:


----------

